# REO Replacer



## kev mac (2/6/15)

What is a Rhino? Is it actually a Reo competitor?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

It was a local project that never got off the ground... it was supposed to be a South African Squonker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (2/6/15)

@Rob Fisher 
Do you mabey have pics of it? never heard of it and interested in what it looked like...


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

Yoda said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Do you mabey have pics of it? never heard of it and interested in what it looked like...



Nope... there were some rough blue prints at one stage but I never kept a copy... sorry.


----------



## Yoda (2/6/15)

@Rob Fisher 
No problem was just interested in how it look


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

@Yoda it was unanimously decided by everyone involved that the whole thread be archived infinitum.


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/15)

Maybe @TylerD still has a render or 3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

I also have some, but it will be contrary to the decision to post it again?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

Had to do a little searching through the forum archives, but here is the 3d printed mockup we had made. In hindsight it was definitely better we didn't take this to production. It would have been a lot of effort. Great design by @TylerD


----------



## Yoda (2/6/15)

I understand and don't want to scratch where it isnt itching LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/6/15)

I'd buy that if it competed with the Terminator in price.


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

The Rhino was going to be a regulated bottom fed device
The idea was to have the benefits of bottom feeding (like a Reo) but with a regulated board (i think then it was the DNA30). And to make it look very good. 

I think we were onto a good thing and we had a great idea at the time. 

But trying to do it as a "fun community initiative" had a lot of challenges...


----------



## Viper_SA (3/6/15)

Maybe some should look at this again and chuck the 'regulated' bit and make it a dual 18650. I'd actually like one in that very same orange. Even plastic, some nice materials available these days.


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

kev mac said:


> What is a Rhino? Is it actually a Reo competitor?



By the way, @kev mac , you need a cool avatar image!

Just hover over your name in the top right, then "avatar" - while using a normal browser

How about this cool pic from Johnston RI


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Hey Silver, sorry I took so long to reply.That picture is Stump Pond actually a few miles from me.It's a lot nicer than it's name. I promise to work on the avatar I have some in mind but as a Geezer who got into both vapeing and computers late in life lets just say the vape thing was easier! I haven't been able to correspond as much lately ,things have been a little nutty. I'm sure you know what I'm saying. Cheers!


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Silver said:


> By the way, @kev mac , you need a cool avatar image!
> 
> Just hover over your name in the top right, then "avatar" - while using a normal browser
> 
> ...


Hi Silver thanks for the advise, being a recently retired Geezer I'm pretty lame on all things computer tech and such but I'll work on it.l actually thought I'd done it but my tablet froze and it vanished so my new avatar is out in cyberspace somewhere .I'll keep at It.Sorry it took long to reply but things have been a little nuts lately and I've not been able to correspond as much.Sure you can relate.l.o.l.


----------



## Silver (10/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Hi Silver thanks for the advise, being a recently retired Geezer I'm pretty lame on all things computer tech and such but I'll work on it.l actually thought I'd done it but my tablet froze and it vanished so my new avatar is out in cyberspace somewhere .I'll keep at It.Sorry it took long to reply but things have been a little nuts lately and I've not been able to correspond as much.Sure you can relate.l.o.l.



No worries @kev mac 
Hows that for coincidence that the pic I chose of Stump Pond is only a few miles from you. Lol. 
Hope the vaping is going well !
Take care


----------

